# botellón, botelló, ...



## chics

Hola!

Veig que al mitjans de comunicació escrits i audiovisuals diuen sempre _botellón_ parlant en català. Però també sento que molta gent diu _botelló_, no sé si com a intent de catalanització per comoditat, coherència...

I és que és veritat que traduir aquesta paraula no és fàcil. Els meus amics guiris que han passat per Espanya parlen de "botellón" a la seva llengua, encara que desprès expliquen que és "una cosa espanyola". Però en català no tenim aquesta excusa, aquí també hi ha gent que queda per beure al carrer en comptes d'un bar o un pis. El parisins, que són tan fins, quan són ells els que ho fan, en diuen (_apero) pique-nique_ (picnic aperitiu, l'aperitiu per a ells només és beguda...).

Quina preferiu:_ botellón, botelló, ampollada, picnic de líquids_, altres...?

I perquè, i què en penseu de les altres, etc.

Salut!


----------



## Dixie!

Jo ho dic poc, i quan ho faig dic _botellón_, però que quedi clar que ho dic entre cometes 

Per cert, chics:



chics said:


> Veig que al* medis *de comunicació escrits i audiovisuals



Lapsus?


----------



## Mei

Jo també dic _botellón.

_Salut!


----------



## tamen

Informació complementària i interessant a can Bibiloni sobre "botellón"


*Per ara guanya el "botellón"*
*(18/03/2006)

* http://www.bibiloni.net/blog/archives/00000154.html


----------



## Enric Pérez

Desprès de llegir l'entrada del blog de Gabriel Bibiloni (gràcies pel link, Tamen) jo em quedo clarament amb "botellada"... o qualsevol cosa que no sigui "ampollada"!!


----------



## chics

Moltes gràcies, Tamen, havia oblidat de dir-te que em sembla molt interessant l'article. Uhm... ara que tenim unes quantes opcions, potser podriem fer una enquesta...


----------



## ernest_

I per què limitar-se a una sola paraula? Què tal: *alcoholització col·lectiva de carrer*?


----------



## Enric Pérez

Segurament seria més expressiu no limitar-se a una paraula, però si seguim per aquesta línea podem arribar a extrems com ara: *"Ingesta presuntament excessiva, realitzada fora dels locals d'oci autoritzats i domicilis particulars, de begudes espiritoses adquides en grans superficies comercials, i sovint acompanyada del consum d'altres substàncies estupefaents la obtenció de les quals constitueix un delicte" *


----------



## UUBiker

I think in English, I mention this just for fun, we call this "drunk in public," and it's a misdemeanor.


----------

